# Lazy Kid?



## MojoGoat (Jun 30, 2011)

I've noticed that my 105 day old kid has been kinda floppy/lazy. We have 4 goats, and we started out with 3. Mojo, the oldest gets very jealous when Henry (the 105 day old) is sitting in my lap, so he butts him. Hard.  And whenever Henry gets hit, he usually falls down and or just walks over and falls in my lap. :angelgoat: He falls down a lot, even if Mojo doesn't butt him. The 2 other goats love him and are not mean to him. Is this normal? My other kids don't do this. Henry also will run to me if he gets scared. Sometimes if I'm laying down, he'll just lay on top of me. I have a very strong relationship with my goats. :laugh:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Thiamine deficiency.... polio...


When did you start noticing this?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Falling down often is most likely a sign of a problem. 
Agree with Pam how long has this ben happening? 
Any other symptoms?


----------



## MojoGoat (Jun 30, 2011)

For about 3 months.. He can get himself back up again.. onder:


----------



## MojoGoat (Jun 30, 2011)

I researched it and he has no diarrhea, he loves to eat and he is certainly not despressed. He is bright and he bounces around and loves to climb. 3months ago, I'd say.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hmm.... :chin: 

By getting slammed hard...he may have a "possible" spinal injury...
keep the bully away from him... so he doesn't get hit anymore... it may be prolonging the healing process...or ...an injury may of been so bad 3 months ago.... it may of caused permanent damage... enough to make him weak in the rear legs... if that is the issue...

mild meningeal worm... comes to mind as well...

If you don't think it is Polio...I would take him to the vet... to see if the issue can be found and solved.... :hug:


----------

